# Suggestions for dog house flap



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Any suggestions for dog house door flap ? Just replaced PetSafe door, third one, it lasted a total of 45 minutes before he chewed it to pieces :******:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Gun Dog door are indestructible, they are a little loud but the dogs don't chew on them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Mud flat from a semi. Cut it a little bigger then the door and then make a cut down the middle.


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

gun dog door from carl at gun dog kennel are the best.. I have 7 and they work great!! give him a call 218-789-7134


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

pat2121 said:


> gun dog door from carl at gun dog kennel are the best.. I have 7 and they work great!! give him a call 218-789-7134


Talked to Carl and have one on the way..........thanks for the input. If the little $hit eats this one at least I can get my $$ back. Hope he grows out of that stage soon before he eats something that he can't digest :wink:


----------

